# do rabbits purr?



## HopeG (May 13, 2012)

...or do something like it? Sometimes when I'm holding my bunny on my chest, he starts to make this real quiet sound. It almost either sounds like a purr noise....I think it's coming from his nose...what is this sound? And do other bunnies do that?


----------



## PaGal (May 13, 2012)

Buns will gently grind their teeth when happy.

Not to be confused with louder grinding of teeth when in pain.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 15, 2012)

PaGal wrote:


> Buns will gently grind their teeth when happy.
> 
> Not to be confused with louder grinding of teeth when in pain.



:yeahthat: However, this noise does not come from the nose. If your hearing some sort of noise from the nose, that's not purring.


----------



## HopeG (May 15, 2012)

Well I think its coming from his nose....Idk what it is though....


----------



## ZRabbits (May 15, 2012)

*HopeG wrote: *


> Well I think its coming from his nose....Idk what it is though....



I get the nose breathing from Dobby. He does that if I pick him up. Kreacher does this if I cuddle too much. I hear it in my ear. It's a nervous breathing through their nose. Is your bunny tense? Purring, which I've heard both Dobby and Kreacher do, occurs if they are sitting on my lap and I'm rubbing their ears, neck and back. They are relaxed and you can actually feel their jaw moving so I know it's coming from their mouth. 

K


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 16, 2012)

Yep . Especially when they are getting a lovely ear scratch; Benji does it when I give him chin and cheek rubs, and Pippin used to do it as soon as you start stroking him lol!
It's definately a relaxed, happy and content sound. And then when you stop, you will get nudged continuously until you carry on! Haha

Jen


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 16, 2012)

When I hold and stroke ours, I also rub under the chin and neck and you can feel them doing a grind. Some also sound like a bumble bee buzzing. Bunnies are strange but so **** cute.


----------



## HopeG (Jun 3, 2012)

Okay, so now thar I've heard about the teeth grinding....maybe that's what I'm hearing....to me it sounds like real light teeth chattering. Does this mean he's happy?


----------

